# ford 3000 cowling and sheet metal



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

putting cowling in place isn't close to matching hood and radiator. Purchased a new old stock cowling for a o'74 3000. when bolted in place hood and radiator shell don't align correctly. When bolted in place steering column is way off center as well as the gas tank cap.....? Could the cowling be different than original. Looks same.


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

See attached diagram. Is it possible that your mounting brackets are incorrect, or possibly mounted wrong? Does the old cowling fit??

Another possibility is that your tractor isn't a 3000, but something else. Previous owners may have put 3000 decals on an older model?? Is the engine a 3 cylinder?? If you will post your tractor's numbers we will translate them for you. These can be found stamped into the metal just above and behind the starter. You may also have a foil sticker under the hood.

Another common problem with these old Fords, is that they are cobbled together with parts from various tractors. 

I call my tractor the "super mutt", because it is made from many different tractors.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Are you still working on this problem?
If so, post back.
I probably have the answer for you.
PS,
You might want to PM or email me as I don't get over to this board too often.


----------



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

Still have same problem. All original parts, some of which I have replaced if needed. Not a cobbled up mess. Just can't get sheet metal to align correctly. It did when tractor taken apart. Have checked and mounts of gas tank etc seem to appear correct, but something not right. Thanks


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I can't see what you have from here of course but Ford did put two different heights of sheet metal on those tractors. I call them high tin and low tin.
The very early 3000s used high tin as did the 3400, 4110 and 4410s.
Pretty much everything else - all 2000s, later 3000s, 4000s, 26/36/4600s, etc used the low tin setting.
The change was made in 1966 or 67 after which all 3000s were low tin.
Notice the distance between the steering wheel and the dash in the photos below. And notice the different location in the cowel for the steering column between the yellow (high tin) cowl and the blue one (low)
To get the different heights also requires different brackets on the back and front of the cowel.
The center hood is the same as is the nose. But look where the front nose bolts to the tractor at the bottom and you will see there are two different bolt hole heights. The holes are about 1 3/4" difference in height. (Not on the nose itself but the bracket it bolts to at the bottom)

PS, the steering column itself and throttle handle is exactly the same height/length on all models.


----------

